# 427 Sqn - Petawawa



## tree hugger (24 Jun 2008)

Hey,  

I've been wondering if 427 Sqn is still "active".  I've heard that they've been shutting down and another unit has been taking over their area on base.  I'm wondering as I'm planning on calling them tomorrow to see if they have any openings....

If/when I move to Pet, I'd like to find a reserve unit to hang my hat - so to speak...

-th


----------



## Loachman (24 Jun 2008)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I've been wondering if 427 Sqn is still "active".



Quite.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Jun 2008)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I've been wondering if 427 Sqn is still "active".  I've heard that they've been shutting down and another unit has been taking over their area on base.  I'm wondering as I'm planning on calling them tomorrow to see if they have any openings....
> 
> ...



If this is regarding potential Reserve employment at the squadron, you should phone 1 Wing at 613-541-5010 (CFB Kingston's number, as for 1 Wing HQ reserve section) and state your interest.  They'll pass you on to a contact at the squadron if there are any openings.

G2G


----------



## tree hugger (24 Jun 2008)

Looking to catch some class A action.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Jun 2008)

Yup, the Wing could give you the latest on the Class A situation, then.

Cheers

G2G


----------



## Strike (24 Jun 2008)

Tree hugger, PM inbound with a contact number.


----------

